# The 'Three is the Magic Number' Group thread



## poppy

There is quite a few threads for people wttc their first or second babies and I thought it would be good to set one up for us ladies (possibly crazy ladies:haha:) wttc baby number three! :thumbup:

We could discuss our hopes, excitement, nerves and worries about this new adventure and share tips. Hopefully this thread will graduate with us onto ttc, then the pregnancy threads and then the parenting one!:happydance:

To introduce myself, I am Poppy, mum of two boys; Tristan (4) and Brannon (2) and we are hoping to start ttc around August this year. I am 35 years old and am a part time teacher in Aberdeen, Scotland.

Looking forward to meeting other mums wttc baby number three.:hugs:

xxx


----------



## sausages

Oh I do like this idea! I never get to join in on the chat threads case we don't have a definite trying month or anything, but I think I'll fit in this one! :)

I'm sarah and I have a DD who is 4 and a half and a DS who will be 3 in October. I would start NTNP next month if I had it my way, but DH is not on board yet. Sigh. Lol! I'm 31 and I work in admin part time from home.


----------



## poppy

Yay! We have two members already!

Like you, I'd probably ttc next month if it was just up to me as well.


----------



## luvmyfam

Hello :wave:! I'm Stacey and I have been married to DH since 2007. I'm 30 and I have my two precious boy's Gabriel 4 and Jacob 18 months. We are planning to start TTC # 3 in August 2014:happydance:. Some day's I think I'm crazy, but I have always wanted 3 (I am one of 3), and there is this deep down feeling that I can't explain that we just aren't done yet :). 

Nice meeting you Poppy and it's nice you fit in here sausages!


----------



## jenmcn1

Hi ladies! Can I join you?!:) My name is Jen. I'm from Kelowna BC(Canada)...I have 2 kids Noah(almost 4yrs) and my daughter Isla (11 months).
We are going to TTC starting in August just like you Poppy! 
I think I may be a little crazy lol...we live in a 2 bdrm house, and we're already low on space...but our hearts are so full of joy with 2 little ones, can't imagine not having another!!


----------



## poppy

Hey Stacey and Jen! Stacey, I'm like you, one of three and I always thought I'd have three children, to me, this seems a normal family size as it's what I grew up with. My DH is one of two, so he took a bit of convincing to go for another one. He has only really been 100% onboard recently. 

I am like, you, I don't feel 'done' yet, I still feel that there is yet to come another member of the family. Some of my friends have two and they feel their family is complete but I don't have that feeling yet, it's so difficult a feeling to explain to someone who doesn't feel that,way - my best mate (and mum of two) thinks I am crazy to go for a third. It's good to come on here and chat to others who feel the same way! Sometimes, especially with two busy boys, I do feel a bit mad that I am going to be adding to the chaos and maybe about changing the dynamic in the family but I do have the deep down feeling that another one will complete my family.

It is just when to start ttc. We are thinking of ttc in August. We want to sell our house and move first but are thinking of possibly push it back to October and go on holiday somewhere abroad in the October holidays. What are your opinions on flying when pregnant? I will be 36 in September and don't want to leave things too late. I do feel blessed to have my two little boys and if we couldn't have another, I suppose I would just have to accept it but I definitely want to try for another wee baby.


----------



## luvmyfam

Poppy, I think its probably ok to try in Aug and fly in October. I just wouldn't want to fly past 20 weeks or so.


----------



## Solstyce

delete


----------



## poppy

Solstyce - I am confused by your reply?


----------



## sailorsgirl

:hi: may I join you? Ill be ttc from June 2014 with #3. I have 2 under 2 at the moment...Isla who is 20 months and Cohen who is 6 months xxx


----------



## sausages

Hullo Stacey! I totally 'get' that feeling of not being done yet. i wish i could turn it off most days, but i can't!!

Jen, hiya! I don't think you're crazy at all! My friend has 3 kids in a 2 bedroomed bungalow. It's crazy, but such a fun house and they get on really well in there!!

Poppy, i think the airlines let you fly until quite late, but yeah 20 weeks is probably my personal limit too. I guess you just have to think if the worst happened and you were away from home at what point in your pregnancy would that become a breaking point for you. Sorry - voice of doom here!

Sailorsgirl, hello and welcome! :) How are you enjoying having two under two? There was a 21 month age gap between my first two, so that was a laugh. :haha:


So how are your husbands feeling about trying for a third? Did they take a bit or pursuading, or were they the ones to suggest it? 

Mine is still not convinced, but keeps giving me mixed signals. We're using pull out method at the minute and he actually didn't pull out the last couple of times, but the first time he did this cycle i was on CD20, so it's unlikely to have done anything. He asked me if he could 'finish' in me and i said "i _think _we're safe" and he laughed and said "_think_?" but then did it anyway. I can't help bloody reading into it!!! He actually asked me the following night (after doing it again) if he'd got me pregnant with doing that and i said no, it was too late in my cycle and explained what day i was on and that was that. He seemed neither happy or sad about it. Just meh. I've decided not to mention it to him and just see what he does next month. I'm hoping!!! :)


----------



## sailorsgirl

sausages said:


> Hullo Stacey! I totally 'get' that feeling of not being done yet. i wish i could turn it off most days, but i can't!!
> 
> Jen, hiya! I don't think you're crazy at all! My friend has 3 kids in a 2 bedroomed bungalow. It's crazy, but such a fun house and they get on really well in there!!
> 
> Poppy, i think the airlines let you fly until quite late, but yeah 20 weeks is probably my personal limit too. I guess you just have to think if the worst happened and you were away from home at what point in your pregnancy would that become a breaking point for you. Sorry - voice of doom here!
> 
> Sailorsgirl, hello and welcome! :) How are you enjoying having two under two? There was a 21 month age gap between my first two, so that was a laugh. :haha:
> 
> 
> So how are your husbands feeling about trying for a third? Did they take a bit or pursuading, or were they the ones to suggest it?
> 
> Mine is still not convinced, but keeps giving me mixed signals. We're using pull out method at the minute and he actually didn't pull out the last couple of times, but the first time he did this cycle i was on CD20, so it's unlikely to have done anything. He asked me if he could 'finish' in me and i said "i _think _we're safe" and he laughed and said "_think_?" but then did it anyway. I can't help bloody reading into it!!! He actually asked me the following night (after doing it again) if he'd got me pregnant with doing that and i said no, it was too late in my cycle and explained what day i was on and that was that. He seemed neither happy or sad about it. Just meh. I've decided not to mention it to him and just see what he does next month. I'm hoping!!! :)

I have 14 months between my two and love the age gap, and will have 3 under 4 if I catch on as quickly as I did for my first two lol....crazy maybe? Its lovely having them so close together, my 6 month old is just learning to crawl so my daughter will have a shock soon :haha:

Hubby took some convincing, he is from a family of two children and because we have "one of each" he couldnt see the point in having another :shrug:

Xxx


----------



## luvmyfam

My DH is definitely on board for a 3rd and at times when I feel like we're crazy for wanting another he always argues his point for having one more!

Sausages, sounds like your DH is more on board than he let's on lol!


----------



## Eleanor ace

Hi ladies! I'm Eleanor (or Ellie), 26 and mummy to two- Ted (almost 23 months) and Violet (6 weeks tomorrow!). I've always thought I'd have 3 (or 4... or 6... lol) but DH is a bit less convinced! He's another from a 2 child family who feels that with one of each we don't "need" a 3rd. But I will work on him, once DD is sleeping better and he forgets how tiring babies can be :haha:. We'll hopefully be NTNP in September-ish 2014.


----------



## sausages

Hi Ellie!! I hope your DH comes around for you. :)


----------



## poppy

What's with all these guys from two kid families! 

How are you girls today?

I had a busy day taking a school trip to a horse riding stable. I didn't get to go on any of the horses but it was absolutely freezing waiting around the stables. The horses were awesome though and the pupils really enjoyed the lessons (I think they enjoyed less the mucking out the stable though!).


----------



## addy1

Hi all!

I am also WTT #3! I have two girls (4 and 1) and can't wait to add our third little bundle to the family. We will start TTC in October, so not much longer now! Looking forward to getting to know all of you:):flower:


----------



## luvmyfam

Hi addy1 :wave:. 2 Girls... are you hoping for blue next?


----------



## sausages

Welcome addy! :)

Poppy, sounds like you had fun with the horses. They frighten me a bit!! 

I'm just getting ready to go on holiday at the weekend. Just for a week to a caravan, but the kids will love it. I'm kind of obsessing about having an oops this month even though I know the chances are incredibly slim. I keep having words with myself but then insist on googling what I already know. I missed the egg, I know we did. Get over it!! Jeez!

How's everyone else? :)


----------



## aidensxmomma

Can I join you ladies? :flower:

I'm Terah, I'm turning 22 tomorrow, and I'm WTT #4. That's close enough to #3, right? :haha: I have a five year old son named Aiden, a 3 1/2 year old daughter named Madalynn (Mady), and an angel baby named Seraphina.

I'm currently single, so I don't have a TTC date yet, but I'm keeping my hopes up that it won't be too far away. 

Sausages - I know how you feel about the obsessing. I'm doing the same thing this month. Been having irregular bleeding with my birth control and no real period so I'm hoping that maybe, just maybe, I got pregnant. Although the pregnancy test and blood test I had both said I'm not, they could be wrong, right? :haha:


----------



## addy1

I am not too sure what to think! A boy next would be really nice, but I have always seen myself as a mom to girls:) My husband is the same way, we will be thrilled either way. To be honest, I have no idea what I would name a boy!! I could name 10 more girls, but have always had trouble with a boys name!!


----------



## amynedd

Another crazy here. I have 2 older kids (7 and 9) from a previous marriage. My partner now and I are in the mulling-it-over-but-probably-yes phase of increasing our family size. I like seeing that there are so many others looking do make the leap to three :)
Also, I'm new here! Hi!


----------



## luvmyfam

Welcome amynedd :wave:!


----------



## itstime

Can I join too, Im Laura and have a 2 year old girl and 8 month boy and wtt until end of next year. Would he ready now but childcare so expensive waiting for my eldest to be at school. Look forward to getting to know you all x


----------



## addy1

itstime said:


> Can I join too, Im Laura and have a 2 year old girl and 8 month boy and wtt until end of next year. Would he ready now but childcare so expensive waiting for my eldest to be at school. Look forward to getting to know you all x

That is why I am waiting too! My oldest will be starting grade one, by the time I go back to work from my year mat. leave. Would be way too expensive with 3 in full-time childcare!:wacko:


----------



## sailorsgirl

I am waiting until my eldest gets her 15 hours in preschool and until she is out of the pram Lol :)xx


----------



## WhiskeyGalore

Hi, hoping to join you with my first post. I've been married to my OH for 4 years this July and we have 2 kids, a 4 year old girl (5 in July) and a little boy who's not long turned 3. We'd always said we were done at 2 but as they got older I'd get the feeling more and more that we weren't quite done. We've been too-ing and fro-ing for the last year or so about whether or not to have more and every pro has so far outweighed the cons.

We're WTT until we get into a bigger house since it's a bit of a squeeze in our little 2 bed terrace. Sausages, I'd love to hear about how your friend manages in a 2 bed bungalow! I
Guess it complicates it a bit that I have 1 of each sex, if they were all the same gender we could squeeze as many as we wanted in one room and no one would bat an eye! 

If it were up to me I would be pregnant tomorrow but I know this time we're going to have to be sensible or else it's going to make things a lot harder for a lot longer. Or I could just hope for a lottery win... If only!


----------



## sausages

Hi everyone! I'm back from my jollies now. :) We had an awesome week in Bournemouth, the sun was hot and shiny! :)

aidensxmomma, how are your periods now? Have they settled a little? 

addy1, i always have trouble with boys namesd too!! I have a gazillion i like for girls, but boys are harder. I like unusual names, but i don't think you can "get away" with as much for boys. 

amynedd, welcome! :)

itstime, welcome to you as well! I know what you mean about waiting due to childcare. We're the same, but the time is NOW. lol!

whiskeygalore, welcome! My friend has her two girls in bunk beds in the second bedroom (age 3 and 6) and their son who is about 12 months shares their room in his cot. It's a squeeze, but they're all happy enough. :) I saw an artice in one of the homes magazines i get about a family in London who live in a one bedroom flat - the couple, their two kids and a DOG! lol! The'd got very creative with the space. lol!



Well, if it was entirely up to me we would be NTNP this month, but i daren't hope. DH got a bit less careful with his pulling out at the end of last cycle and basically didn't from CD20. It was fine since i usually O at about CD17. Now this cycle so far he's not pulled out either, but then i am only on CD8 today. I guess time will tell. I can't mention it to him, partly because i prefer living in hope and don't want to hear a disappointing answer and partly because i don't want to bug him. If he does decide to have another it will be on his terms, and i'm okay with that. I'll just have to see what happens over the next week or so.


----------



## addy1

Sausages, I'm just impressed that your husband knows your cycle!! My DH is so clueless when it comes to that stuff!! :haha:

Still hoping to get pregnant in November....it would be the ideal month for us. Getting harder and harder to wait though! Can't wait to finally be TTC!!


----------



## poppy

Sorry I haven't been on in a while - we are trying to get our house ready to sell, so have been busy repainting, cleaning etc - how are you all?


----------



## poppy

Welcome to the new ladies! We are considering ntnp fro.m next month - I suppose it depends onnour house selling. We are like some of you, thinking about the space issue. 

I have two boys, so I am like you Amy, thinking that if we have a baby number three, we will probably gave another boy - I see myself as a 'mum of boys' and would be happy with that. A girl would be great as well though. Just have to wait and see - exciting thinking about who the next member of your family will be.


----------



## sausages

Ahh, so you would like an August/September baby addy1? Why would that be a good time? Is it to do with work or childcare or something?

I'd like a March > September baby mainly because my youngest gets his free nursery hours in January, so i will be able to have some rest time in later pregnancy. Plus, some one on one time with new baby. We also have DDs birthday in January and DSs in October. 

Oooh Poppy, where are you moving to? Upsizing? Downsizing? Change of location? I love all things housey! :) I moved when i was pregnant with our first and it was stressful cause i had to move in with mum and did for a month while we sorted out our house, which needed work doing. We got in about a month before he was born though and it was worth it.


ETA: addy1, he absolutely does know my cycle and it used to surprise me! But then he was like, "I know when you're due on cause you're moody and i know when you're on cause you tell me. Then I can completely tell when you're fertile cause you want to do it all the time!" lol! True dat!


----------



## addy1

Haha, my husband is so clueless! He has no idea about anything to do with my cycle...just when AF arrives! haha. 

I am really wanting a late August baby for work reasons....I'm a teacher, so would be nice to miss the whole school year with my maternity leave, instead of leaving/coming back part way through a year. Also, both my girls are spring babies, so would be nice to have a break from birthday parties!!


----------



## louloubabs

Oooooh, so glad I found you all :)

We're WTT for our third and will probably start TTC in July providing I get my back 'fixed' next month. (Caudal Epidural for sciatica).

We have DD Aimee (5) and DS Rafe (2) and I too got the feeling after having Rafe (despite saying he was the last) that we weren't quite done. So here I am again :)

XxX:kiss:


----------



## MommaKA

Hi everyone,

It's nice to not feel so alone in all of this. I have this deep seeded feeling of wanting another baby. At moments I feel selfish, at other moments I think I'm crazy, and then there are these quiet moments when I'm by myself where I'm really at peace with wanting another baby. Our lives are hectic- My husband works full-time, work part-time and attend college full-time. 
I know that men don't technically have a biological clock, but my husband just turned 35 and I will be 24 in September. He has already made it clear that he doesn't want to have kids within a year of 40 or into his 40's. I completely understand where he is coming from. 
He doesn't really talk about having another baby. If I try to talk to him the subject normally changes. He has entertained the idea but has told me, "we'll see." 
When I asked about TTC in spring 2014, he was open to it and didn't shoot me down. lol
He wants another-he desperately wants a boy as do I. We would love a happy healthy baby, but a little boy would just be so different. Ahhh! Now I have butterflies.


----------



## poppy

Hi Loulou and KA! Welcome.

Hey Sausages - yes I love all things housey at the moment as well, even though the whole selling the house thing is a bit stressful. We have just finished doing the house up, painting, decluttering etc and have just handed in the property questionnaire to the solicitor. Now waiting for the surveyor to come round and value the property and get photos done but then the property will be on the market, hopefully next week (fingers crossed).

We want a bigger house with a garden of our own - we share with the upstairs flats at the moment. Our flat is really good, we do have three bedrooms but we would like to have a bigger kitchen as ours is quite small, more storage space and a playroom area. We also would like to move slightly out of the city as we are in the city centre at the moment. A more rural community feel is what we would like.

The timing is a bit difficult with Tristan starting school in August as things feel a bit rushed. I worry that he will have to start a school where we are and then will have to move him a few months later, but I suppose children just get used to things like that at that age, I, as a mum, just worry about it - I want him to feel to feel happy and settled in his new school. We would have moved earlier but were not financially there before now. Hopefully things will move fast once the house goes on the market.

xxx


----------



## Reidfidleir

Hi. 
This is an interesting thread. I don't really belong here though as I have only one at this time. We definitely will be having a second (ttc next march I think). 
But. Two children just seems...i don't know... Empty to me for some reason. I was an only child (and hubby was too for 16 years anyway) and definitely won't be raising an only. 
In my mind I've idealized the number 3 or better yet 4. Am I silly?
Hubby says well see. Two is enough. Especially if we have a girl next time. But I always tell him that it doesn't seem complete to me. 
You ladies have more experience and have the "right" I guess to truly decide if two is not enough. I don't think I do right now. 

Have you ladies always felt this way? Even before your second came along?
Thanks for any help or advice. And sorry if I'm butting in.


----------



## sausages

Hi girls and welcome to all the newbies. :) I'm sorry, ive not got time to respond properly at the minute cause i'm about to start work. I'll come back tonight! 

DH pulled out last night. I knew it would be the decider, cause i will be ovulating within about a week. I'd built up this month as the month i wanted to start NTNP and i really did have high hopes that he would be on board and that he just needed to be left alone about it. Especially with him not pulling out since CD20 of last cycle. But i guess he's not on the same page at all. 

To be honest though i don't know how i feel about that now. It got me to thinking that maybe it wouldn't be so bad. Don't get me wrong i absolutely do 100% want another baby, however, i can wait a while if it is taking longer for him to come around. If i'm not pregnant by September i'll be starting rehearsals for next year's pantomime so that's something i love that i can't be pregnant for. Plus, my dad is in hospital again. It's a long story and we almost lost him at Christmas, but he's doing okay now. He's just been in with an infection but had to have an operation to remove an abscess. Maybe the timing is wrong anyway. 

Well, however right or wrong i'm still feeling upset by it. I don't know whether to mention it to DH or not, because i don't want to annoy him about it. I think i will wait until after i've been fertile this cycle and then it's not an immediate issue, so he doesn't feel pressured about it or like he has to make quick decisions or anything. 

:(


----------



## Jaz78

hi everyone!!

i am another crazy and want to join you too!!

I'm 34 and have two kids. DD just turned 3. DS is 15 months.

I have tried very hard to be happy with only two but its just not working and we have decided to start TTCing in feb next year. have to wait awhile as we need me to return to work first (i havent worked in awhile and am currently training to be a teacher) which cant happen to the new school year starting in jan and we have a two month overseas trip booked for 2 months starting jan. I have travelled in first trimester before and i have no wish to repeat it!! (i get quite ill). i also have no desire to repeat our current age gap. i didnt find the first year of two children enjoyable at all!!

I am one of 5 so i guess its not surprising thati have found 2 too small. DH is 1 of 3 and even more on board than me about having another.

we live in a 3brm house but i already have the kids in the same room. it works very well and they love it. i dont care that they are different sexes. they see each otehr naked in the bath every night anyway!!

i will be a school teacher too, but our school year follows the calendar year here so hoping for a feb baby as that would work in nicely!! i have pretty crap cycles though. i really hope it doesnt take too long as the way cc benefits works here in australia would mean that if i have to return to work the following year, that child care would cost more than what i earn :-/

I am totally and utterly dreading returning to work. im going to have to work full time as a graduate teacher, i am no doubt going to have very little time for the kids :( it makes me want to vomit just thinking about it.

As for flying in pregnancy (poppy i think?), last pregnancy we went to asia with our one year old when i was 20 weeks and it was fantastic!!! best time to travel in pregnancy i think. i would travel anytime from 16-28 weeks (like i said, im too ill for early pregnancy travel).

eleanor ace - yay for a baby violet. thats our top girls name for next time.

addy1 - i feel the same way about boys names - so hard! so many fights over my son's name and we didnt decide until after he was born and i still ended up with a name that i dont really like

reidfidleir - i always only wanted two until i had my first baby and i knew that i wanted more than just one more. we had our first two relatively close together to give more time for a third.


----------



## louloubabs

sausages said:


> Hi girls and welcome to all the newbies. :) I'm sorry, ive not got time to respond properly at the minute cause i'm about to start work. I'll come back tonight!
> 
> DH pulled out last night. I knew it would be the decider, cause i will be ovulating within about a week. I'd built up this month as the month i wanted to start NTNP and i really did have high hopes that he would be on board and that he just needed to be left alone about it. Especially with him not pulling out since CD20 of last cycle. But i guess he's not on the same page at all.
> 
> To be honest though i don't know how i feel about that now. It got me to thinking that maybe it wouldn't be so bad. Don't get me wrong i absolutely do 100% want another baby, however, i can wait a while if it is taking longer for him to come around. If i'm not pregnant by September i'll be starting rehearsals for next year's pantomime so that's something i love that i can't be pregnant for. Plus, my dad is in hospital again. It's a long story and we almost lost him at Christmas, but he's doing okay now. He's just been in with an infection but had to have an operation to remove an abscess. Maybe the timing is wrong anyway.
> 
> Well, however right or wrong i'm still feeling upset by it. I don't know whether to mention it to DH or not, because i don't want to annoy him about it. I think i will wait until after i've been fertile this cycle and then it's not an immediate issue, so he doesn't feel pressured about it or like he has to make quick decisions or anything.
> 
> :(

Sorry to hear you're feeling like this hun :( It probably is best to talk to him or mention it I think. Hopefully he'll come around :)

XxX:kiss:


----------



## addy1

Reidfidleir said:


> Hi.
> This is an interesting thread. I don't really belong here though as I have only one at this time. We definitely will be having a second (ttc next march I think).
> But. Two children just seems...i don't know... Empty to me for some reason. I was an only child (and hubby was too for 16 years anyway) and definitely won't be raising an only.
> In my mind I've idealized the number 3 or better yet 4. Am I silly?
> Hubby says well see. Two is enough. Especially if we have a girl next time. But I always tell him that it doesn't seem complete to me.
> You ladies have more experience and have the "right" I guess to truly decide if two is not enough. I don't think I do right now.
> 
> Have you ladies always felt this way? Even before your second came along?
> Thanks for any help or advice. And sorry if I'm butting in.

I've always thought that I wanted 3. After my first, I knew I wanted two more...but now that I have two....it is getting harder to convince myself to get pregnant again!! I am 30 (feel like I am getting old!!)....I always get sick (puking up to 20 weeks with both), and pregnancy and childbirth are not that fun for me!! Haha! I know I want another one, but I know this will be the last!

At the same time, I am really looking forward to feeling the baby kick again (the best part about pregnancy!!) and meeting this new little person. I love my girls and love their personalities....can't wait to see what our third and final baby will be!


----------



## addy1

sausages said:


> Hi girls and welcome to all the newbies. :) I'm sorry, ive not got time to respond properly at the minute cause i'm about to start work. I'll come back tonight!
> 
> DH pulled out last night. I knew it would be the decider, cause i will be ovulating within about a week. I'd built up this month as the month i wanted to start NTNP and i really did have high hopes that he would be on board and that he just needed to be left alone about it. Especially with him not pulling out since CD20 of last cycle. But i guess he's not on the same page at all.
> 
> To be honest though i don't know how i feel about that now. It got me to thinking that maybe it wouldn't be so bad. Don't get me wrong i absolutely do 100% want another baby, however, i can wait a while if it is taking longer for him to come around. If i'm not pregnant by September i'll be starting rehearsals for next year's pantomime so that's something i love that i can't be pregnant for. Plus, my dad is in hospital again. It's a long story and we almost lost him at Christmas, but he's doing okay now. He's just been in with an infection but had to have an operation to remove an abscess. Maybe the timing is wrong anyway.
> 
> Well, however right or wrong i'm still feeling upset by it. I don't know whether to mention it to DH or not, because i don't want to annoy him about it. I think i will wait until after i've been fertile this cycle and then it's not an immediate issue, so he doesn't feel pressured about it or like he has to make quick decisions or anything.
> 
> :(

:hugs: Sorry about your dad, and that you are feeling down. Take care! I am sure he will come around....maybe you do need to talk with him.


----------



## luvmyfam

Reidfidleir said:


> Hi.
> This is an interesting thread. I don't really belong here though as I have only one at this time. We definitely will be having a second (ttc next march I think).
> But. Two children just seems...i don't know... Empty to me for some reason. I was an only child (and hubby was too for 16 years anyway) and definitely won't be raising an only.
> In my mind I've idealized the number 3 or better yet 4. Am I silly?
> Hubby says well see. Two is enough. Especially if we have a girl next time. But I always tell him that it doesn't seem complete to me.
> You ladies have more experience and have the "right" I guess to truly decide if two is not enough. I don't think I do right now.
> 
> Have you ladies always felt this way? Even before your second came along?
> Thanks for any help or advice. And sorry if I'm butting in.

When I was pregnant with DS 2 I thought it would probably be my last pregnancy... thought we would be done with 2. But after about 6 months after DS 2 was born I started to get the feeling that something.... someone was missing! If that makes sense!


----------



## ohbananas

Can I join in??

I'm Savanna from Saskatchewan, Canada, I have a almost 21 month old and an almost 11 month old, both girls, and we have been TTC #3 since I had #2, but OH works away and is not always home when I ovulate, I honestly hope to get pregnant in October so I can have another August baby, and maybe just maybe finally have my bouncing baby boy!

I miss being pregnant, I miss labour, I miss everything about it!


----------



## sausages

Thanks all for your support and kind words. We had a chat tonight and he is still opposed to the idea. I asked him if it was a not yet or a never and for him at least it's never. I wish so badly that I could just turn this desire off. I don't want to want this so badly!! I hate that he feels bed for making me cry and I hate that it makes me this upset! I have two amazing kids - four if you count my angels. Why is it not enough???!! 

I desperately need to find some way to get over this and get on with the rest of my life. :(


----------



## addy1

sausages said:


> Thanks all for your support and kind words. We had a chat tonight and he is still opposed to the idea. I asked him if it was a not yet or a never and for him at least it's never. I wish so badly that I could just turn this desire off. I don't want to want this so badly!! I hate that he feels bed for making me cry and I hate that it makes me this upset! I have two amazing kids - four if you count my angels. Why is it not enough???!!
> 
> I desperately need to find some way to get over this and get on with the rest of my life. :(


I am so sorry that he is not on-board. Do you think it is because of your two losses? Do you think he is just scared? :shrug:

Welcome Savanna!


----------



## sausages

Thanks addy1. :) Yeah it's partly because of our losses. Indirectly. Because of our history i get a bit worried when pregnant and a few times we have ended up going through to hospital to be monitored for peace of mind when i haven't felt the baby move for a while etc. He says he can't be arsed to get in from work at 10.30pm to find me on the sofa looking worried, to then have to arrange childcare for DD & DS so that we can go through to hospital to be checked out until silly o clock in the morning. That only happened 5 times at the absolute extreme (i've forgotten how many in reality, but no more than that), and it wasn't always late at night. There were only one or two times we went through late at night. 

It's all worth it to me though! I see another person to love as much as the two we have and another to make us proud. He can't see past the two years of pregnancy and early weeks sleeplessness. That time is the most precious to me, and it is literally heartbreaking that i won't get to do that again. 

He said that if we had another what's to say i wouldn't just want a fourth, but i've already said that i'd just get sterilised with my next c-section. Then i would imagine i could get as broody as i liked but with that kind of closure it would be easier to get over. But, even then he said he doesn't want me getting sterilised. I'm not entirely clear on why. 

Plus i feel like he's changed his mind on me, but i'm the one who's got to comply. It all feels really unfair, but at the same time i do respect his viewpoint. It's just that we started out 16 years ago saying definitely no children, but we were young and daft. Then we decided together that we would like to start a family and that it definitely wouldn't be an only child as we didn't want that for us. Then when we lost our babies the first couple of times we decided together that we would try to have a larger family if possible with three or four kids. Now all of a sudden HE gets to change his mind and i'm left feeling bereft. 

It wouldn't be so hard if he hadn't been giving mixed signals. He's never said yes to a third since we had DS. He has always been a firm no, however when talking to my friends he's always said things like, "she'll get her way eventually." and when talking to me jokingly, "well you wanted to do X so we did X, then you wanted to do Y so we did Y. I've no doubt we'll end up with another baby too." Then he made a comment on a nice girls name as if he was planning another. Because of these things i thought it best to just leave him alone to decide on his own, but maybe that was my mistake. He just didn't understand how much i wanted it and how hurtful it is that he's changed his mind. 

Now he thinks i should "talk to someone" because he caught me crying about it. I was only hiding my crying because i didn't want him to be emotionally blackmailed inadvertently! Anyway, i've got an appointment with the nurse next week to talk about contraception. I can't keep doing this. Every month i hope for an oops, and it's not fair. It isn't fair for me to hope when he doesn't want it and it isn't fair for there to be a small chance, and for me to get my hopes up each month only to have them dashed when AF comes. 

I think i will just need to go back on the pill. He's said he won't get a vasectomy yet, because he said that if one of our kids died he would definitely want another (when your kids have died before, i guess you talk frankly about stuff like this). 

Why can't i just turn it the frig off!! I don't want to want it so much!!!! :( 

Thanks for reading my pitiful rant. x


----------



## Nat0609

Hi Ladies

Can I join? Reading what some of you ladies have put is like reading about my own life!

We are WTT for #3 until September after a loss. 

DF took some getting on board cos he's terrified of another loss but thankfully we agree now. We also have one of each so get the "you don't NEED anymore" quite a lot xx


----------



## addy1

Sausages...you are entitled to your feelings as well. You are allowed to want another baby! Yes you need to consider his feelings, but he also needs to consider yours. I'm sure he is just going through something right now, as he has given you mixed signals. Maybe wait a month or two...see where things go. 

(I am the same way during pregnancy...I went to the hospital 3 times with my second daughter for no fetal movement. I had a loss right before, so I was so scared.)

Hi Nat! So sorry about your loss...:hugs:


----------



## luvmyfam

Sausages, I'm so sorry about your DH not wanting a 3rd. I do agree with addy that you have a right to an opinion too though. Have you told him how his past comments mis lead you a little? Maybe one day he will come around:hugs:.


----------



## Nat0609

My OH has been guilty of that in the last. Saying he doesn't want another etc but then sleeping with me knowing full well that he could get me pregnant. 

Men are just totally different creatures to us xx


----------



## ash0709

We have two beautiful girls already. 6 and 4. I have had baby fever *BAD* for the past few months, not sure why, it just hit me all of a sudden and hasn't gone away. I watch baby shows, read forums such as this, etc. I feel the *NEED* to have another baby. I can't explain it really, I just _feel it in my heart _that it's time. A few reasons I want a baby now:
- we are doing well financially, and our girls are in school so daycare would only be for the baby.
- Our youngest is 4. I really don't want a huge age difference, and if we were to get prego today, our oldest and youngest would be 7 years apart! (way too far for me already) <--- worried about them not having ANYTHING in common.
- My health has declined pretty rapidly over the past 2yrs. I have really bad anxiety, depression, IBS, gastritis, cysts on both ovaries, and ulcers. All of my stomach problems, my Doc says are related to my anxiety, and says they wont go away _until I treat the anxiety_ ( w/ anti-depression pills which i am SO against, I *refuse* to depend on a medicine to make me feel _normal_, and I've read nothing but negative things about anti-depressants.) <-- i was on them until December and took myself off because my husband and I started discussing a 3rd child and I didn't want ANY of it in my system. 
*I am afraid I won't be able to have anymore children if I wait too long. Idk though.. =/*
_
My husband says he hasn't come to a decision yet. No reason imparticular, just hasn't decided yet, and I don't want to keep bothering him about it, or 'guilt-trip' him into it, and him end up resenting me or the baby. _

*I'm ready, he isn't sure. I'm confused. Idk what to do.* _Help?! _


----------



## Nat0609

ash0709 said:


> We have two beautiful girls already. 6 and 4. I have had baby fever *BAD* for the past few months, not sure why, it just hit me all of a sudden and hasn't gone away. I watch baby shows, read forums such as this, etc. I feel the *NEED* to have another baby. I can't explain it really, I just _feel it in my heart _that it's time. A few reasons I want a baby now:
> - we are doing well financially, and our girls are in school so daycare would only be for the baby.
> - Our youngest is 4. I really don't want a huge age difference, and if we were to get prego today, our oldest and youngest would be 7 years apart! (way too far for me already) <--- worried about them not having ANYTHING in common.
> - My health has declined pretty rapidly over the past 2yrs. I have really bad anxiety, depression, IBS, gastritis, cysts on both ovaries, and ulcers. All of my stomach problems, my Doc says are related to my anxiety, and says they wont go away _until I treat the anxiety_ ( w/ anti-depression pills which i am SO against, I *refuse* to depend on a medicine to make me feel _normal_, and I've read nothing but negative things about anti-depressants.) <-- i was on them until December and took myself off because my husband and I started discussing a 3rd child and I didn't want ANY of it in my system.
> *I am afraid I won't be able to have anymore children if I wait too long. Idk though.. =/*
> _
> My husband says he hasn't come to a decision yet. No reason imparticular, just hasn't decided yet, and I don't want to keep bothering him about it, or 'guilt-trip' him into it, and him end up resenting me or the baby. _
> 
> *I'm ready, he isn't sure. I'm confused. Idk what to do.* _Help?! _

He's probably worried about your emotional state/health - you need to be in a good place emotionally and health wise to go through a pregnancy. It's very hard if things go wrong (I'm not saying it would but 1 in 4 do) and you need to be in a good place to deal with things like that. Even a normal healthy pregnancy is a massive strain on your body and mind.

I would try and get yourself well before you even mention having another baby again. If you do that then he has a lot less reasons to object. 

I hope you get some help, feel better soon and get your magic number baby :hugs: xx


----------



## sausages

Hi ash0709, it sounds like you're similar to us. I do hope comes around for you. x

Thanks for your support again ladies. DH and i had another discussion and it was a good one even though i cried. Why do i do that?! I can't have a discussion with him about anything important without crying and it's so annoying!! Anyway, i explained how we'd discussed it a year ago and i suggested January to try, but then January came and he wasn't ready, so i left it a bit then brought it up again and he said no again and i left it that i would want to try in June and just left him alone again for a while. He said he just didn't remember me even saying anything! That he was just going along living his life and had no idea that i was even thinking about babies until recent months when he kind of got the idea by the way i was acting, but until then he didn't know. 

I explained how confusing it was when he was making jokes about giving in and discussing future names and he said he talks about all kinds of stuff that he's never going to do, like cars he wants and things, and to him this was just the same.

I had to explain how much it hurts and that if we're definitely not having anymore then he needs to stop making jokes and he has to understand that i am going to get upset about it while i grieve for this child i thought i was going to have. He was really understanding. 

He said he wants to talk about it with his sister and his parents to get their advice and just let it sink in now he's aware of how important it is to me. To be honest though, if he comes back and tells me yes i don't think i'll ever be certain that he doesn't just not want me to resent him iykwim. I wouldn't resent him, because i understand where he's coming from, but he might think i will. 

Basically we both loose now. If he says yes i'll always think it was under duress and if something happens i'll carry the guilt. If he says no he'll always think i resent him for not letting me have another baby. He quite rightly said that we've never come up against anything this big in our relationship before.

Either way i have an appointment with a nurse next week for contraception. Shudder!! I always said i'd never go back on hormonal contraception!! I hate it!! :(


----------



## ash0709

sausages said:


> Hi ash0709, it sounds like you're similar to us. I do hope comes around for you. x
> 
> Thanks for your support again ladies. DH and i had another discussion and it was a good one even though i cried. Why do i do that?! I can't have a discussion with him about anything important without crying and it's so annoying!! Anyway, i explained how we'd discussed it a year ago and i suggested January to try, but then January came and he wasn't ready, so i left it a bit then brought it up again and he said no again and i left it that i would want to try in June and just left him alone again for a while. He said he just didn't remember me even saying anything! That he was just going along living his life and had no idea that i was even thinking about babies until recent months when he kind of got the idea by the way i was acting, but until then he didn't know.
> 
> I explained how confusing it was when he was making jokes about giving in and discussing future names and he said he talks about all kinds of stuff that he's never going to do, like cars he wants and things, and to him this was just the same.
> 
> I had to explain how much it hurts and that if we're definitely not having anymore then he needs to stop making jokes and he has to understand that i am going to get upset about it while i grieve for this child i thought i was going to have. He was really understanding.
> 
> He said he wants to talk about it with his sister and his parents to get their advice and just let it sink in now he's aware of how important it is to me. To be honest though, if he comes back and tells me yes i don't think i'll ever be certain that he doesn't just not want me to resent him iykwim. I wouldn't resent him, because i understand where he's coming from, but he might think i will.
> 
> Basically we both loose now. If he says yes i'll always think it was under duress and if something happens i'll carry the guilt. If he says no he'll always think i resent him for not letting me have another baby. He quite rightly said that we've never come up against anything this big in our relationship before.
> 
> Either way i have an appointment with a nurse next week for contraception. Shudder!! I always said i'd never go back on hormonal contraception!! I hate it!! :(


Wow your story IS alot like ours. I cry EVERY TIME we talk about the baby thing because it's soooo dear to my heart. It's very important to me and it seems so insignificant to him. I've tried to tell him just to tell me straight up of its a no so I can quit beating myself up about it. We decided to try, then he changed his mind. I bring it up, he tells me a name he likes, then says he is happy with our two girls and unsure if he wants a 3rd. Back and forth back and forth. Ugh. It very VERY frustrating. 

So since he never gave you an official answer, is that why you are getting back on BC? I had horrible experiences on BC. So I won't be getting back on it. But I'm at that point now where I just feel like giving up. And even questioning if it's the right thing to do to have a 3rd child. Idk. I think I'm just confusing myself more waiting on him. So I also feel like we are both losing. I won't WANT to resent him if we end up not having one simple because he could never come to a decision, but I feel like I might but not by choice. That's where my emotions will take over.

Thank you so much for the help and understanding.


----------



## ash0709

Nat0609 said:


> ash0709 said:
> 
> 
> We have two beautiful girls already. 6 and 4. I have had baby fever *BAD* for the past few months, not sure why, it just hit me all of a sudden and hasn't gone away. I watch baby shows, read forums such as this, etc. I feel the *NEED* to have another baby. I can't explain it really, I just _feel it in my heart _that it's time. A few reasons I want a baby now:
> - we are doing well financially, and our girls are in school so daycare would only be for the baby.
> - Our youngest is 4. I really don't want a huge age difference, and if we were to get prego today, our oldest and youngest would be 7 years apart! (way too far for me already) <--- worried about them not having ANYTHING in common.
> - My health has declined pretty rapidly over the past 2yrs. I have really bad anxiety, depression, IBS, gastritis, cysts on both ovaries, and ulcers. All of my stomach problems, my Doc says are related to my anxiety, and says they wont go away _until I treat the anxiety_ ( w/ anti-depression pills which i am SO against, I *refuse* to depend on a medicine to make me feel _normal_, and I've read nothing but negative things about anti-depressants.) <-- i was on them until December and took myself off because my husband and I started discussing a 3rd child and I didn't want ANY of it in my system.
> *I am afraid I won't be able to have anymore children if I wait too long. Idk though.. =/*
> _
> My husband says he hasn't come to a decision yet. No reason imparticular, just hasn't decided yet, and I don't want to keep bothering him about it, or 'guilt-trip' him into it, and him end up resenting me or the baby. _
> 
> *I'm ready, he isn't sure. I'm confused. Idk what to do.* _Help?! _
> 
> He's probably worried about your emotional state/health - you need to be in a good place emotionally and health wise to go through a pregnancy. It's very hard if things go wrong (I'm not saying it would but 1 in 4 do) and you need to be in a good place to deal with things like that. Even a normal healthy pregnancy is a massive strain on your body and mind.
> 
> I would try and get yourself well before you even mention having another baby again. If you do that then he has a lot less reasons to object.
> 
> I hope you get some help, feel better soon and get your magic number baby :hugs: xxClick to expand...

Hello, and thank you for the advice. Yeah, I can understand where he is coming from about my emotional state, but my health problems aren't going to go away overnight, and he doesn't seem to get that. I will deal with it on the daily no matter what,but if we had a third child and I could get the treatment I needed after, I wouldn't feel as bad if they told me they have to take out my ovaries. That is what I'm afraid of. Seeking the right treatment, and the treatment ending up preventing me from having any more children or the doc suggesting it wouldn't be wise to do so. :(


----------



## Jaz78

sausages - that sounds like a crap situation :( I do think you will get past this problem though, whether that means with another baby or being happy with two. it just may take away. GBH

ash - agree with nat that you should work on your own health first. It might bring news you dont want to hear, but always better to have all the facts, i think. :( 
Also, i have sisters that are 2,6 and 15 years younger than me!! I didnt play with the sister six years younger than me that much while growing up, but we still often had lots of fun and we are close now. I get along with her far better than my sister closer in age. Age gaps are just one element of a relationship and childhood is only a small part of our lives :)

We are both still very keen to have a third, but have decided to put the pressure off having to TTC next year. It just seems too much with me starting a new career and our existing kids to be UTD as well considering i find pregnancy very hard. We may still TTC next year, we will see how we go. Otherwise it can wait a year or two. i can't beat 35 anymore and ive decided to try not to get too hung up on my age as there is not much I can do about it, and I dont want to sacrifice my relationships with my current kids and husband to have a third sooner.


----------



## ash0709

Jaz78 said:


> sausages - that sounds like a crap situation :( I do think you will get past this problem though, whether that means with another baby or being happy with two. it just may take away. GBH
> 
> ash - agree with nat that you should work on your own health first. It might bring news you dont want to hear, but always better to have all the facts, i think. :(
> Also, i have sisters that are 2,6 and 15 years younger than me!! I didnt play with the sister six years younger than me that much while growing up, but we still often had lots of fun and we are close now. I get along with her far better than my sister closer in age. Age gaps are just one element of a relationship and childhood is only a small part of our lives :)
> 
> We are both still very keen to have a third, but have decided to put the pressure off having to TTC next year. It just seems too much with me starting a new career and our existing kids to be UTD as well considering i find pregnancy very hard. We may still TTC next year, we will see how we go. Otherwise it can wait a year or two. i can't beat 35 anymore and ive decided to try not to get too hung up on my age as there is not much I can do about it, and I dont want to sacrifice my relationships with my current kids and husband to have a third sooner.

Thanks Jaz. :) I do know it would be best to take care of my health first, just scared of what it might end up being and the possible consequences that will come from it. 

I am worried about the age difference for sure. My two girls are only 2yrs apart and get on each others nerves half of the time. My brother and sister and I are all 3 yrs apart, my brother 3yrs older than me and my sister 3yrs younger. I always got along well with my brother, but my sister and I didn't really have anything in common til. We're older and her and my brother, 6 yrs apart, still have nothing in common but the military and being parents. 


Idk I'm starting to second guess myself on everything. Wondering if it would even BE a good idea for us to have a 3rd one. Idk.. I'm frustrate and confused. Idk how to feel at this point. We were supposed to TTC this month, and now it's almost the end of it,and he still 'hasn't come to a decision'. =/


----------



## Nat0609

Ash, it sounds as if you aren't quite sure yourself either.

I don't think there is a problem age gap wise personally, my sister is 5 years younger and we get on great. OH's brother is 18 months younger and he's not going to be Best Man at our wedding. Also one of my best friends is only a few years younger than my Mum so if people/siblings get on or not isn't age related.

You could always just leave it up to fate I guess as long as you could cope mentally and physically no matter what the outcome.


----------



## Tanikit

Can I join too - I have two girls 5.5 and 2 years old. I told DH before we married that I want three children but he only wanted two. My second pregnancy was exceptionally difficult with me in hospital and having the ambulance out a few times I am a type 1 diabetic - both my children were in NICU after birth though both are perfectly healthy now.

My DH says we cannot have another baby as the two we have now need a mother and according to him I nearly died that pregnancy. I want a third.

So for now I am trying to improve what went wrong last time. I have applied for a referral so that I can hopefully get an insulin pump which should prevent the severe hypoglycaemia I had in both pregnancies - just praying our medical aid will approve it. I have also sent DH for blood tests which he had and which show their are issues (not getting into that here as this is also a work in progress) 

I will probably not be able to ttc til at least 2014 based on these issues, but I am hoping that with all the work we have to do to get there, DH will see that I really want one and have done what is necessary to keep us all safe during a pregnancy. He knows I want one and is saying no based purely on health issues so I hope that is really the only reason he is saying no as that can be fixed - not perfectly, but hopefully to an acceptable level.

AF started for me today. I am not on any contraceptives and have only had 3 AFs now since stopping breastfeeding and as each one comes by I get more and more broody. I also do not believe we are done yet.


----------



## Belle25

Hi, 
I'm belle, 27 mum of two girls, 19 months and 7. Hoping to TTC eitherdec this year or early next year. 
Currently on a healthy eating fitness plan and getting married sept
Nice to meet you all 
Xx


----------



## Nat0609

Belle25 said:


> Hi,
> I'm belle, 27 mum of two girls, 19 months and 7. Hoping to TTC eitherdec this year or early next year.
> Currently on a healthy eating fitness plan and getting married sept
> Nice to meet you all
> Xx

Hi!

I'm the same age as you and have Children a similar age to yours. I'm WTT after a recent loss. Getting married next April xx


----------



## emz-amy

Hi I'm Emma and I have 2 kids one dd who is 6 and 1 ds who is 11 months I to cant stop thinking about a third but I have so many health problems relating to pregnancy mostly with my last do I wana put myself and my family thru it all again wish I could be happy with the two I got but really can't stop thinking about a third why!?! Lol I want a big family coz I love babies and children I think about it day in day out :()


----------



## Harper1208

poppy said:


> Hey Stacey and Jen! Stacey, I'm like you, one of three and I always thought I'd have three children, to me, this seems a normal family size as it's what I grew up with. My DH is one of two, so he took a bit of convincing to go for another one. He has only really been 100% onboard recently.
> 
> I am like, you, I don't feel 'done' yet, I still feel that there is yet to come another member of the family. Some of my friends have two and they feel their family is complete but I don't have that feeling yet, it's so difficult a feeling to explain to someone who doesn't feel that,way - my best mate (and mum of two) thinks I am crazy to go for a third. It's good to come on here and chat to others who feel the same way! Sometimes, especially with two busy boys, I do feel a bit mad that I am going to be adding to the chaos and maybe about changing the dynamic in the family but I do have the deep down feeling that another one will complete my family.
> 
> It is just when to start ttc. We are thinking of ttc in August. We want to sell our house and move first but are thinking of possibly push it back to October and go on holiday somewhere abroad in the October holidays. What are your opinions on flying when pregnant? I will be 36 in September and don't want to leave things too late. I do feel blessed to have my two little boys and if we couldn't have another, I suppose I would just have to accept it but I definitely want to try for another wee baby.



Hello Stacey, Jen, and Poppy! I have 2 already also, DDs 6 and 4. I grew up with an older brother and younger sister, so I feel it's only right to have three. And I also don't feel complete yet. My OH grew up with just him and his brother so two is good for him he says ,but lately we have been talking alot more about baby number 3 and have agreed to NTNP. And have 'tried' only one time since we decided a few days ago . I am really struggling with it though because even though we agreed to NTNP, he has made it clear that he doesn't want to "try" every time we DTD. It's just very frustrating for me. How can we compromise on this? Does anyone know?

:shrug::wacko:


----------



## addy1

Just wanted to check in and see how everyone was doing! I am getting more and more anxious to start TTC. I can't wait to be pregnant again....even with getting sick! :sick: Not much longer now, as I am sure these next few months will fly by!


----------



## Tanikit

Addy hope you can survive the wait and that you will get your BFP quickly.

I am feeling quite frustrated - my endo is on holiday and did not send me the referral letter I need before leaving so I have to wait for him to come back. I did find another place that will look at pumps, but it could be a long wait and a lot of long appointments and even then it is not guaranteed that I will be recommended to get a pump or that I will actually get one or that the medical aid will pay for one. On top of that I must decide where to send DH next without frustrating him as his test results came back with problems but the doctor who did them will not go further.

Sometimes I do wonder if it is all too much effort - and yet I know even if I was not doing this to have a third child it should be done as it will lead to both me and DH being more healthy - the thought of another child actually makes it easier to get done as it seems there will be some reward for all this work.


----------



## daddiesgift

YAY!! Other crazy mommies like me :haha:

Im Ashton, Im a stay at home mom in America. I am 26 years old and married to a man who serves in the US Army. We have two boys a 22 month old Dominic and a 7 month old boy Anthony! We were NTNP for about two months before we came to our senses and decided to WTT for a tad longer! We want to have some more money saved, two vehicles that could carry three car seats, I want to lose 15 more pounds and we want one boy potty trained and both boys sleeping in their own rooms since we co sleep now!


----------



## JessdueJan

Can I join you ladies? 
I'm 23 and have two boys, Lucas who is 3 and Kaiden who is 7months! 
I am desperate to start TTC now as I would like a much closer age gap this time. DH keeps going going backwards and forwards on wether he wants another yet or not. Two Months back he was all for it, now Kaiden is teething and sleep is limited so he has given it a big no no for now. Guess all I can do is wait...


----------



## sailorsgirl

Eek after a lot of uumming and aahhing hubby has agreed a DEFINITE Yes!!! Although we had pretty much agreed already, today was the day he absolutely agreed to a date!! Woo hoo!!


----------



## daddiesgift

:hi: Sailorsgirl! Our los are very close in age :thumbup: Great deal you guys have come to a date!


----------



## sailorsgirl

Oh wow so they are, your youngest is just a day younger than mine!! Xxx


----------



## addy1

Good luck to everyone TTC soon! 

Sailorsgirl, Congrats on the date! The wait is easier when there is a time frame!

Tanikit, hope you get everything sorted out with your doctor. Having another baby will be a huge reward at the end!! :hugs:

Hi Ashton and JessdueJan!! :hi:


----------



## JessdueJan

DH took me on a surprise date night last night and out of the blue asked me if I wanted to start TTC this month!!! My heart was screaming Yess but I had a think and we hae decided September when we get back from holiday, I was pregnant on our last family holiday abroad and missed out on waterparks with Lucas so this year I'm wanting to be free to do it all. 
Only 2months to go!!!


----------



## daddiesgift

Great news! Its always nice to have a date in mind especially when its so close!!


----------



## Nat0609

We had a date in mind and we were going to wait but that's gone out of the window.

We are due to get married next April but we want another baby more than a big day so we are thinking of going to Gretna Green (in Scotland where people run off to elope, for anyone over the Pond who might not know) with my sister (Chief Bridesmaid) and her OH and DF's Best Man and his partner (who are also TTC)

So baby making it is, although AF still hasn't returned 5 weeks after our loss :nope: xx


----------



## addy1

Hi Nat, sorry for your loss. AF returned for me around the 5 week mark, so hopefully it is just around the corner for you. I remember waiting, because we wanted to try straight away. Luckily I fell pregnant right away and have a healthy one year old now. Good luck to you:)

Jess, your OH sounds so sweet:) Will be nice for you to really enjoy your holiday with your boys, and be able to look forward to TTC afterwards.


----------



## Nat0609

addy1 said:


> Hi Nat, sorry for your loss. AF returned for me around the 5 week mark, so hopefully it is just around the corner for you. I remember waiting, because we wanted to try straight away. Luckily I fell pregnant right away and have a healthy one year old now. Good luck to you:).

Thanks. I hope she turns up soon or I get a new BFP lol!

They said 4-6 weeks so could be another week yet xx


----------



## Tanikit

Jess that is great news and so great to have a date to look forward to - hope you have a good holiday.

Nat sorry about your loss :hugs: Maybe a BFP can make its appearance before AF - that would always be nice.

I now have an appointment with the sister who determines who is a candidate for an insulin pump - early August. I am in the process of moving doctors which could also take til August - it must be done before my appointment and I got my referral letter (it has taken two weeks longer than it should have) but I finally have it. So that is all good.

I am now going to do some research as to what can be done about DH's issues without seeing another doctor as that will probably have to wait til January as the medical aid that side has run out and I don't think we should do nothing.

In the meantime I have finally got some more work which has been stressing me as work has been terribly quiet lately and I am reliant on people calling me to get it. I homeschool my children when not working so that has been keeping me very busy too.


----------



## Nat0609

Got a pos test then started bleeding. Chemical I think :-( xx


----------



## addy1

Do you think it could be left over HCG?? I know I had positive tests for quite a while after my m/c. Either way, sorry again that you are going through this. It is so hard.


----------



## daddiesgift

Are any of you ladies nervous about having a third? I think I talk myself out of it every other day! :dohh:


----------



## addy1

I'm nervous about being so busy! (And I am not looking forward to actually going through labor again!!)


----------



## sailorsgirl

Im nervous, but im most worried about complications reoccurring and having a third c section :/

Xxx


----------



## daddiesgift

I dont really worry about the pregnancy or birth its more the weight gain with this one, attempting breastfeeding again and possibly failing for the last time, how on earth Ill get anything done with #3 and of course just the financial aspect of a 3rd. If anything ever happened to my OH how I would take care of three by myself. But more than anything the how I would get anything done with 3 littles! Its not so bad now but there is some days I want to go hide and pretend not to be a mom!


----------



## Nat0609

Everyone I know says going from one to two is harder than going from two to three (provided the two LOs are well established in a routine).

It's natural to worry about finance and coping but you worry about that with the first, and the second, and the third etc etc etc. You cope cos that's what we do, Mum's have a built in ability to deal with anything


----------



## sausages

Hi girls, so sorry i dropped off the map. 

Nat0609, i am so sorry to hear about your loss. 


Congratulations to those of you who have dates now, that's so exciting!! :) Don't forget to update on the grads thread when you move to NTNP / TTC and when you get magic number babies in your bellehs! :D

Commisserations to those of you who are still waiting without a date or still waiting on DH to come around. I feel your pain! :(


DH and i have kept an open dialogue (does anyone actually use that phrase in real life?!) about trying for a third and so far we are kind of stuck. 

He is such a lovely, lovely and fair man. I don't know what i ever did to deserve him! When he saw how much i wanted it he said that he couldn't see how it would be possible to change his opinion about it, but he will think about it seriously and get advice from friends and close family. 

I went to the nurse for the pill and kind of blabbed the whole story to her and she was so sweet! She gave me a prescription for the pill and i just kind of said i would not fill it until i was sure that's what i wanted to do. I have 6 months. So then DH and i had a chat about it and we both said we would rather i didn't go back on the pill because of the side effects. I explained to him that i dislike him pulling out all the time and how i feel it makes sex less intimate and loving if he's pulling out porn star style every time. He doesn't like me taking my temps etc., so we agreed to use the rhythm method. I am fully aware of how risky it is and so is he. I explained that just because i have been Oing on CD17 since i had DS doesn't mean i always will, but he was happy to take the risk. We decided we will call it safe from CD1 to about CD9ish and then safe after about CD20ish. 

We have both said that there is no easy way to solve this. If we don't have another i will always harbour resentment about that, no matter how much i know i shouldn't. If we did have another he would resent it every time he felt like he had to work overtime to pay for something etc. because he would feel like he wouldn't have had to do that with only two kids.

In fact, the only way would be either accidental sterilisation like early menopause or something. Or, genuine accidental pregnancy. We may experience the latter due to the risky nature of the contraceptive choice we made, but i'm not stupid. I know how difficult it is to conceive even when you do it on all the right days. Plus, we only have a small amount of time before i will be thinking, "okay, i'm approaching 35 - 40, my kids are older, it's not ideal anymore" 

We both agreed that we've never encountered anything this 'big' in our marriage before. It's really tough. 

Thanks for listening - again. :) I don't really have anyone i can talk to about this.


----------



## Tanikit

Nat so sorry you are having to go through this.

Daddiesgift: some days I really feel like I desperately want a third and other days I do wonder - I think for me its debating whether all the work involved to get to the third is worth it - so much admin, so many tests, so many changes and I will still have to persuade DH who thinks we should emigrate rather than have another baby. And then after I get pregnant it won't be easy either, but I also know it would all be worth it in the end when I have that third child in my arms. So for now I will just keep doing whatever step is next to make it happen and see where that leads us.

Sausages good to hear you have made some decisions - maybe in a little while you can look again and see where you are - even men can change their minds.


----------



## Nat0609

addy1 said:


> Do you think it could be left over HCG?? I know I had positive tests for quite a while after my m/c. Either way, sorry again that you are going through this. It is so hard.

Thanks hun.

No. I had negative tests between. Tests are progressing but not much.

I had bloods done yesterday and think I'll be having repeat bloods tomorrow. Still bleeding though :cry:


----------



## ZubZub

Hi ladies!


----------



## ZubZub

Hi Ladies! I'm so glad to have found this thread and hear stories that are so similar to mine. Makes me feel not so alone in this world. My ds is 7 and my dd is 3. I would love, love, love another but oh is not so keen. In fact it wouldn't even occur to him to have another if he didn't know I wanted more. My dd has downs and nearly died at birth - she spent 3 weeks in nicu after being born. She had open heart surgery at 16 weeks. He says he would be happy to have a third if we were guaranteed a normal baby. Obviously I can't guarantee that. So I live life in the wtt room while he's not even in the same house, baby speaking! He's very supportive but I'm 36 this year and feel time is running out.


----------



## addy1

So sorry Nat.....wishing you well, and for a positive outcome! 
Take care!

Good to hear from you Sausages! Glad you were able to come to an agreement, and like Tanikit said, maybe you can talk again in a little bit.

:hi: Good luck Zub! Hope you get your 3rd:)


----------



## Tanikit

Nat have you had the tests done yet? How did they go?

My sister in law said yesterday she is pregnant and a lady at church arrived yesterday with her baby who is already a month old but so tiny - it is my SILs first baby and the other lady's second but I couldn't help feeling a tiny bit jealous - I'm happy for them and I am very grateful for the two I have, but would love to do it again.

I am now starting a very detailed account of my sugar levels for my appointment - admin is not my strong point and it means literally writing down your entire life - times of testing, times of waking, eating, what I ate, what the results of the blood tests are and what insulin I took of which kind when. At the moment I have PMS which is never nice when you want a baby, but it also messes my sugar levels up badly so feeling a bit depressed about both. On the positive side I am hoping this will show them that the pump really is a good idea.

Zubzub - my DH also wants a guarantee that everything will go fine - healthy baby, healthy mother, no trips to the ER. I might just try some maths on him and give him some statitistics - while there are no guarantees ever, 99% chance of things all going right has to look better than 50% - right now I am trying to swing odds in favour of an unborn and unthought out baby in my DHs mind.


----------



## Nat0609

My first beta came back at 3!! How the hell do you get BFP with a beta of 3?

Repeat 4 days later came back at 31 so doubling in 30 hours ish.

Repeat beta on Saturday fX. My theory is I implanted two eggs, one didn't stick which caused bleeding and a temporary dip in hCG but it's just a theory.

It could be ectopic too xx


----------



## bbygurl719

Hi all another crazy here. I'm wtt #3 until 2016 or 2017. DH has three kids from previous relationships. One of which we have. And than we have my two dds 20 months on 19th and 7 month on 22nd. We will be haveiing #3 and #4 close in age again. And than I'm done dh has already agreed.I'm excited already and can't wait.


----------



## addy1

Nat0609 said:


> My first beta came back at 3!! How the hell do you get BFP with a beta of 3?
> 
> Repeat 4 days later came back at 31 so doubling in 30 hours ish.
> 
> Repeat beta on Saturday fX. My theory is I implanted two eggs, one didn't stick which caused bleeding and a temporary dip in hCG but it's just a theory.
> 
> It could be ectopic too xx

Good luck with everything! You will have to update as soon as you know! Has the bleeding stopped?


----------



## Nat0609

addy1 said:


> Nat0609 said:
> 
> 
> My first beta came back at 3!! How the hell do you get BFP with a beta of 3?
> 
> Repeat 4 days later came back at 31 so doubling in 30 hours ish.
> 
> Repeat beta on Saturday fX. My theory is I implanted two eggs, one didn't stick which caused bleeding and a temporary dip in hCG but it's just a theory.
> 
> It could be ectopic too xx
> 
> Good luck with everything! You will have to update as soon as you know! Has the bleeding stopped?Click to expand...

Thanks. I will do.

3 days to go!

Yes the bleeding only lasted a few days xx


----------



## ZubZub

Tanikit said:


> Zubzub - my DH also wants a guarantee that everything will go fine - healthy baby, healthy mother, no trips to the ER. I might just try some maths on him and give him some statitistics - while there are no guarantees ever, 99% chance of things all going right has to look better than 50% - right now I am trying to swing odds in favour of an unborn and unthought out baby in my DHs mind.

Thanks Tanikit. I'm also trying the unthought out baby. I may have received a bit of help in the form of a visit from DH's sister and her three kids. They live far (USA, we're in SA) and have been spending a lot of time with DS and DD. During one sleepover, which was loud and hectic, DH said how nice it was to have a house full of happy children and to see DS playing with cousins his own age (our nieces and nephews all live in other countries). Said not that he would ever advocate having 5 children, but it was nice to have a house full. Plus my DS has been pretty down about not having a sibling who can chat with him (my DD has down syndrome and is still not speaking aged 3) Since then he hasn't been nearly so fussy with contraceptives. Maybe he's hoping for an accident and then he won't have to make a decision! What scares me is if I do fall pg accidentally he'll have a really bad reaction - like he did a few months back when I thought I was pg. Men. So complicated. I hope your DH comes round!


----------



## addy1

Nat0609 said:


> addy1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nat0609 said:
> 
> 
> My first beta came back at 3!! How the hell do you get BFP with a beta of 3?
> 
> Repeat 4 days later came back at 31 so doubling in 30 hours ish.
> 
> Repeat beta on Saturday fX. My theory is I implanted two eggs, one didn't stick which caused bleeding and a temporary dip in hCG but it's just a theory.
> 
> It could be ectopic too xx
> 
> Good luck with everything! You will have to update as soon as you know! Has the bleeding stopped?Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks. I will do.
> 
> 3 days to go!
> 
> Yes the bleeding only lasted a few days xxClick to expand...

Love your new ticker!! Fingers crossed and lots of babydust!!


----------



## Nat0609

addy1 said:


> Nat0609 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> addy1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nat0609 said:
> 
> 
> My first beta came back at 3!! How the hell do you get BFP with a beta of 3?
> 
> Repeat 4 days later came back at 31 so doubling in 30 hours ish.
> 
> Repeat beta on Saturday fX. My theory is I implanted two eggs, one didn't stick which caused bleeding and a temporary dip in hCG but it's just a theory.
> 
> It could be ectopic too xx
> 
> Good luck with everything! You will have to update as soon as you know! Has the bleeding stopped?Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks. I will do.
> 
> 3 days to go!
> 
> Yes the bleeding only lasted a few days xxClick to expand...
> 
> Love your new ticker!! Fingers crossed and lots of babydust!!Click to expand...

I thought I'd be optimistic xx


----------



## Tanikit

Nat good luck with the next test - I have no idea how you get a positive BFP with betas of 3 but maybe that baby just wanted to be known about really early. It sounds good if there has been no more bleeding - fingers crossed for you.

bbygurl719 that is quite a long wait - is there a reason you chose it?


----------



## Nat0609

Tanikit said:


> Nat good luck with the next test - I have no idea how you get a positive BFP with betas of 3 but maybe that baby just wanted to be known about really early. It sounds good if there has been no more bleeding - fingers crossed for you.

I've no idea either but got 2-3 weeks on a digi yesterday. No more bleeding :happydance:

Roll on Saturday!


----------



## Tanikit

That's great Nat! Sounds very promising. 

My SIL has just been diagnosed with a second ectopic pregnancy - she told us only recently that she was pregnant - her DH and her have been married only one year next week so having two ectopics in one year has hit them hard. She will have surgery for it tonight - and then I guess she will have to have IVF. I feel so bad for her - I know she is longing for a baby and has gone through so much. I am also not really sure what to say to her since I have two children and she has lost two - its hard to know what she can handle to hear from other people. So far I have just told her we are thinking of her during this hard time.

I have rough pregnancies and a lot of risks but feel very lucky today that I can even be contemplating a third and that I have my two precious children with me.


----------



## Nat0609

Tanikit said:


> That's great Nat! Sounds very promising.
> 
> My SIL has just been diagnosed with a second ectopic pregnancy - she told us only recently that she was pregnant - her DH and her have been married only one year next week so having two ectopics in one year has hit them hard. She will have surgery for it tonight - and then I guess she will have to have IVF. I feel so bad for her - I know she is longing for a baby and has gone through so much. I am also not really sure what to say to her since I have two children and she has lost two - its hard to know what she can handle to hear from other people. So far I have just told her we are thinking of her during this hard time.
> 
> I have rough pregnancies and a lot of risks but feel very lucky today that I can even be contemplating a third and that I have my two precious children with me.

I hope so, fx.

It's really tough but you shouldn't feel guilty for what you have. I believe in fate and we don't always know why something is happening at the time but it always becomes apparent later on. 

Just offer your support and take your cue from her. She might want sympathy or she might want a positive going forward approach. 

I always count my blessings but they've not come without hard times too and the same is true for everyone xx


----------



## bbygurl719

We have chosen to wait so long because we want to wait for Aaryella to be in school and Angelyca to either b about to start school or be in school. And another reason is my dh's two older kids that live with there mother will be 19 and 17 so the child support for his oldest will b over and he will b close on finishing paying on the other.. so we will b in a better finaincal place.. I hope that doesn't sound greedy as I feel it will make us be in a better place as I want to have two close together again.. I know for sure I'm not done but right now im really enjoy my two little babies..


----------



## addy1

Tanikit - Sorry to hear about you SIL! The only thing you can do is be there for her when she wants to talk about it. I know with my loss, it was nice to have people there to listen. Everyone handles these things differently, so like Nat said, take the cue from her. 

Nat - That's awesome to get a 2-3 weeks on the digital! 

bbygurl - Nothing wrong with waiting, and nothing greedy about it at all! We all have a specific time in our heads (ours is November) that would be ideal!

As for me, just sitting here waiting.....and waiting.....and waiting......come on November!


----------



## Nat0609

Addy - thanks. Fingers crossed for a good beta tomorrow!

November is sooooo close, it'll be here before you know it xx


----------



## bbygurl719

November is really close... trust me I know my draughts 2nd bday is in November. Lol. When we do try I'm hoping we get a spring or summer baby as Ella is a thanksgiving baby and angel is a christmas baby lol..


----------



## babynewbie

Hi ladies :wave: I'm WTT baby number three. Our son is 3 coming up 4, and our daughter just turned 1, and I already want the next one! We are waiting until our youngest is 3 to try for the next one, so summer 2015, it seems sooo far away but no doubt it will fly, her first year has! I'm going to use this time in between to enjoy my two monkeys and get myself into better shape :)


----------



## sailorsgirl

bbygurl719 said:


> November is really close... trust me I know my draughts 2nd bday is in November. Lol. When we do try I'm hoping we get a spring or summer baby as Ella is a thanksgiving baby and angel is a christmas baby lol..

We are hoping for a spring baby too as my dd is 2 in September, ds is 1 in november, then its my birthday and Christmas, too much going on in Autumn/winter :dohh:


----------



## Nat0609

My DD is 2 in September and DS is 1 in October so we aren't spaced out either xx


----------



## poppy

Hi girls!

Sorry I haven't been on in a while - have been so busy! We have sold our house and bought a new one! It was really good, we were lucky - our house was on sale for less than a week when we sold it and the property we wanted was still available, so we put in an offer and it was accepted, then we were on holiday for a week. We move in at the end of August. 

Probably start ttcing in the next couple of months. I am so excited but a bit nervous as well. I am going to try and go to the gym as much as I can in the meantime to see if I can drop half a stone or so before ttcing. 

How are you all doing?


----------



## poppy

Hey Sausages,

Sorry to hear that your hubbie is not on board - maybe he will come round in time, especially when he knows how much it means to you and that you are not changing your feelings over time. You mention that you may feel resentment in the future if you don't have a third child and that he may feel resentful of having to work harder - however, I really don't think if you had a third child he would regret that child. Once he/she was born, your dh would love them unconditionally and never regret their birth. He would not think about what life would be like without them.

I hope your husband changes his mind.

xxx


----------



## addy1

Both my girls are spring babies, so needing a break from birthday parties! Hoping for a late summer/fall baby. 

Good to hear from you Poppy! :hi:

We have so many new babies in our family, that I am really wanting to push up our date...and it does not help that I got a +OPK today :wacko:


----------



## bbygurl719

For us it's kinda hard as I have three step children too. So we have my step daughters best June 29th, than step sons August 4th and step daughter August 11th. Than Ella November 19th. And Angel December 22nd. I really want a July baby. As Ella is born in November (daddy's birth month) and 19th ( the day of my birthday in July ) so maybe if we have our next in July it can be in just birth month and on his day lol.


----------



## Tanikit

Went to see my SIL today - she looked tired, but is coping better than I think I would be. I suspect they will do IVF later as they were talking about it today a bit, but still missing the two babies they have lost.

Dealing with this though has made me want another so badly. My appointment is now in 2.5 weeks time and I am so hoping they can help as my sugar levels have really been shocking lately and I am beginning to despair of ever getting them right - it seems no matter what I do they will not come right (if I get an hour a day where they should be then I am lucky) The testing for this pump is tiring me out already and we have not even started properly yet.

And I think what makes it harder is that DH is not on board with another baby right now - who knows if he ever will be. He tells me he thinks a third will make it harder on the two we have now - I told him that financially it probably would, but that having another relationship is worth so much more than material possessions (he came from a family of three but is the second child, I came from a family of four and am the third child). We have had to talk about babies recently because we were discussing my SILs options and also how desperately she wants a baby - with IVF she will also have to decide how many embryos to put in (I think the choice is one or two - not too sure) but with all this talk about choices and options and families of course our own family came up. We know what we want and it seems we will not agree so of course I will have to hope that he changes his mind. I have really tried to see his point of view and I think he has listened to mine so maybe now its time to just be quiet and try to sort out the medical issues first before bringing this up again with him. (I'm not very good at being quiet about something I want so badly).


----------



## addy1

How are things?? All is well with me! Not much is new, but did start Folic Acid this week....just incase :winkwink:! 

My girls are at such awesome ages, that I can't wait to add a third little one! Is anyone thinking they will have a fourth??


----------



## babynewbie

I wouldn't mind four, I have one girl and one boy, I would love to have another girl and boy and have two of each!


----------



## addy1

I thought the same thing. I have two girls, and if I had a third, I would be done. But if we had a boy, it might be nice to try for another one. I know a few families with two of each.


----------



## Tanikit

No, 3 would have to be it for me - my DH has asked about a fourth only because I keep saying I want everyone to have another relationship and if he lets me have three then whats to stop me wanting four - to which I said I would get my tubes tied at the third and he asked why and I said: "At that point I would have to take your wishes into consideration." :) To be honest with me and the diabetes there would have to be a stopping point somewhere and I told DH I wanted three before we got married so three it will have to be. He asked the other day if I would consider adoption which to me means he has not totally written off a third - he's just really scared of the pregnancy. I can work with that. I don't want it to be: "I just don't want a third."

We have talked about it more since I last wrote here, but I think he knows until the medical issues are sorted out I must not get pregnant. I don't think he is quite aware yet how much I want a third yet though and how hard I have been working to get it right so far.


----------



## addy1

Tanikit said:


> No, 3 would have to be it for me - my DH has asked about a fourth only because I keep saying I want everyone to have another relationship and if he lets me have three then whats to stop me wanting four - to which I said I would get my tubes tied at the third and he asked why and I said: "At that point I would have to take your wishes into consideration." :) To be honest with me and the diabetes there would have to be a stopping point somewhere and I told DH I wanted three before we got married so three it will have to be. He asked the other day if I would consider adoption which to me means he has not totally written off a third - he's just really scared of the pregnancy. I can work with that. I don't want it to be: "I just don't want a third."
> 
> We have talked about it more since I last wrote here, but I think he knows until the medical issues are sorted out I must not get pregnant. I don't think he is quite aware yet how much I want a third yet though and how hard I have been working to get it right so far.

Your husband sounds sweet for being so concerned about you. I really hope you get all your health concerns sorted, and are able to have the 3rd baby you want so badly. It must be so hard having things so out of your control. Good luck with everything. I sure as long as you both communicate, you will come to an understanding with each other.


----------



## jenmcn1

Hi Ladies!! Wow it's been a few months since I've been on here....I originally posted in this group back in May...summer was a whirlwind!! How are you ladies?
Well we weren't planning on TTC until November...and well..one thing lead to another...and now I'm in a tww! haha! 
I doubt that I am pregnant but I could be. So we will see! Makes me a little nervous having my kids closer in age. I don't know why!! My son and daughter are exactly 3 years apart...which has good and bad things about it I guess....my daughter Isla is SO clingy still (15 months) so I'm not sure how she will do sharing mommy with another sibling. My son on the other hand was quite happy to welcome his baby sister in the family...lol...(super outgoing kid)....But with Isla...eeeeeek!!! 
Any of you mom's have your kids 2 years or less apart? How did you handle that etc?


----------



## daddiesgift

Well we went back and forth on ttc, ntnp, wtt..so I started the pill for four months, then off two months, then on a month, then off a month and wouldnt you know :bfp:!! Im in total shock. We only had sex three times last month and twice were no where near ovulation and once was four days before my first positive opk, which I had about five days of positive opks. So this baby wanted to be born! I guess Im getting good at this :haha: #1 took TWO years actively to conceive, #2 was two months of NTNP, also conceived on a month of barely any sex and #3 in ONE month! Im excited but mildly shocked :dohh: We thought it would take at least a few months.

My boys are 15 months old. My first is very mommies boy, clingy so I was also worried about having a baby but its been fine. There is those times that they both are crying for me to hold them or toddler is pushing baby off my lap so he can sit there but theres nothing I can do about that. I just do my best to show them both the same amount of love and attention. New baby and Anthony will be 18? months apart. So Im assuming it will be much like it is now! Its honestly not that bad or worrisome. Im drawing a blank but if you have an specific questions Ill try to help :haha:


----------



## sailorsgirl

I have my implant out today so ttc can begin as soon as my first af has been and gone...hope it comes quickly. Never thought id be so desperate for af to arrive haha xxx


----------



## jenmcn1

sailorsgirl said:


> I have my implant out today so ttc can begin as soon as my first af has been and gone...hope it comes quickly. Never thought id be so desperate for af to arrive haha xxx

I noticed that you have a daughter named Isla as well!! Great minds think alike;):thumbup:


----------



## addy1

I am just waiting for AF to start so we can start to TTC! Getting very excited:) 

Congrats on your BFP daddiesgift!! 

Good luck Jen! Will be checking back to see if you get your BFP!


----------



## MKAC2005

Hello everyone! Jumping into this thread pretty late sorry! My name is Ashley i'm 28 and DH is 29. We have 2 children, our daughter is 6 and our son is almost 10. We are going to TTC in October, only a few days away! I am alittle nervous to start all over again and the fact that my kids are so far apart in age bothers me alittle, but on the other hand i'm very excited!


----------



## poppy

Hey girls! 

A massive congratulations to Jen and Daddy's Gift on you BFPs and good luck to Addy and MKA on getting your BFPs soon.

We have moved house now and are nicely settled in. We have just returned from a week hols into in Crete and decided to start TTC last night. We did have that moment last night where we just looked at each other and thought, 'this is it, the point of no return'! I suppose now we are officially TTC. I about to ovulate in the next few days, so we will wait and see! I doubt I will catch first month anyway. I am going to try and be a bit more relaxed about things this time round and will try not splurge heaps of money on opks and hpts (well I said 'try'). 

Good luck ladies!

xxx


----------



## daddiesgift

Good luck! :dust:


----------



## CarlyP

We are also WWT #3!

I am 27, OH 34, we have DS 6 and DD 2!

My only concern is that when new baby arrives depending on the sex there will be a considerable age difference, if a boy then there may be 8 years between, and if a girl then 4, we live in a 3 bed so new baby would have to share with whichever sibling.

Anyone else worried about this?


----------



## poppy

Hey Carly! We have two boys - do if we got pregnant soonish, the gap would be about 5 1/2 years and 3 1/2 years.


----------



## Tanikit

Hope you will all get BFPs soon after you are ready.

Just wanted to update: I will be testing tomorrow. We were still WTT and my cycles were regular (or so I thought) and we just didn't use protection once when I should have been 6 days after ovulation. I had a lighter than normal period beginning of October, but have missed my period that should have started at the end of October and now I have bad nausea, headaches, feeling faint, hot flashes, back ache, urinating frequently, constipation and everything that goes with pregnancy including hard to control sugar levels.

I have not received a pump yet despite applying and really had not planned to start a pregnancy without one so that makes me a bit nervous, but am hoping that the medical aid will speed up its delivery of one if I am pregnant. If it is positive tomorrow then I will be about 7 weeks pregnant already, I am very excited - nervous about DHs reaction (he knows I am testing tomorrow and why, but he thinks I am delusional and have convinced myself I am pregnant - I guess he also needs a chance to be in denial since I have been for some time now)

Will let you know when I know.


----------



## MKAC2005

I feel that way about the age gap. My son just turned 10 and my daughter is 6 1/2 so even if I got pregnant soon the gap is pretty big. My kids always say they want a sibling and I hope to be able to tell them sooner than later that they will have a little brother or sister.


----------



## ProudMommiie

Hii everyone....i would like to join to. I have a DD 6 and DS 2. Am ttc sinds 1 year ago for #3 and no luck. Am sufering frm PCOS and end of Nov got and app with gyn to get the help I need. Babydust to all of us and I hope to hear from u guys.


----------



## Tanikit

MKA I don't think it matters in the end what the age gap is. Hope you will be able to give them a sister or brother soon.

ProudMommie good luck for your appointment.

Finally got the go ahead to ttc from the doctors today - my hba1c has dropped from 8.3 in August to 6.8 today - they want it under 7 to ttc. I have told my DH, but we still may have to wait due to a big mess up with the medical aid. I did a blood pregnancy test today since all urine tests were BFN despite missing my period and the blood tests are also negative, so I am also waiting for a period now. Could mean waiting til April next year and I am so impatient.


----------

